# Clutch and flywheel replacement



## Archidan (Nov 29, 2007)

My clutch has started to slip, not bad considering it has done 125,000! I am looking at changing it my self with a new dual mass flywheel, I have found a few how too's and I have use of my dad's garage complete with pit. My question is what to fit? I think I have ruled out a single mass flywheel due to gear box noise but there seems to be a huge range and difference in cost.

I found a full set, clutch and DMF on ebay for £259.99 which seems too cheap, the seller is techniclutch. After some research they get quite a few bad reviews on various forums but they also do a LUK set and a Sachs carbon Kevlar set for around £380. Has anyone had any experience with techniclutch?

The alternative would be a LUK set from Eurocarparts on ebay for £380 which seems a very good price. It is for a LUK DMF and a LUK 3 piece clutch kit, is there anything else I will need to replace?

Any advice welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Stick to the LUK clutch & DMF kit from ECP and you won't go wrong. Just make sure you get the correct DMF as there are 2. It's the more expensive one you will need.

Techniclutch have rightly got a bad reputation and I wouldn't trust that what they were selling you to be any good at all I'm afraid.


----------



## Archidan (Nov 29, 2007)

Thats what I thought, I have seen some good feedback for techniclutch but alot of it seems to be the stuff they are selling is cheap imitation parts and fails very quickly! The last thing I want to replace the clutch twice!

The LUK set from ECP states that it is for my car a 2000 TTC 225 quattro APX, do you know the two types of DMF and which models they are for? I assume the expensive one is for the quattro models and the other for the front wheel drive version.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

If clutch has only just started slipping and 125k do you even need a new DMF? Audi say the factory standard ones are good for either 2 clutches or 200k whichever comes first? Could save yourself some good money if your current DMF isnt scored or damaged from clutch slipping


----------



## Archidan (Nov 29, 2007)

Good point, I suppose there is no way of telling the condition of the DMF until I have it out of the car. I am glad I asked the question and as L33JSA said after checking my chassis number it is the more expensive LUK DMF that I need! The DMF alone is £359 so if I don't need to replace it that would be a bonus.

I would like to know the difference between the two DMF's all I can find is the max. clearance angle, which is 12 degrees on the cheaper DMF and 27 degrees on the more expensive one. Can anyone shed any light on what this means?


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't forget to replace the slave cylider


----------



## Archidan (Nov 29, 2007)

All the clutch kits I have been looking at seem to come with a new slave cylinder as part of the kit. I will probably get the LUK clutch kit from ECP for £140 and hope I don't need a new DMF!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

It's not an easy task to do with the engine in, if i were you i would replace the flywheel now and save yourself the hassle of having to do it again anytime soon!

Also the only difference i could see before is one said 5 and the other said 10 teeth, but i've no idea what this refers to!! :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

5 or 10 teeth is the amount of permissable play in the flywheel - it's referring to the ring gear teeth.


----------



## Archidan (Nov 29, 2007)

So you pay an extra £100 to get more play in the flywheel!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> 5 or 10 teeth is the amount of permissable play in the flywheel - it's referring to the ring gear teeth.


Ahhh i see! Makes sense now!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Play probably wasn't the best word to use I'd imagine.....movement is probably a better word.

I'd imagine it would have something to do with the springs inside the DMF - probably to do with the fact it's 4wd (at times)


----------



## yusuke280 (Sep 3, 2013)

I had a slipping clutch and instantly changed to a whole new system..

I replaced it with this:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=525770

and is a lot better than stock.


----------



## Archidan (Nov 29, 2007)

Has anyone changed a worn out clutch and not the dual mass flywheel?


----------

